# Michigan Mushroom Hunting?



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I was thinking about going up to Michigan this year mushroom hunting. I've never done it but always wanted to. Anyone have any advice on places to stay, times to go, and maybe state parks to hunt? I'm thinking around the Gaylord area.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Not the most experienced...only went once.

My advice is not to go at all! If you do, don't go to the Gaylord well known areas as you'll be lucky to get out of sight of others!!! I'm sure there are some better places, but I went up with some guys that go every year and claimed they knew where to hunt. I saw others most places (I'm ok with that), but some places were very busy. We found some, but nothing to get too excited about. I had a good time and it is nice country though.

Just my opinion: If you want to go to see new woods and enjoy some time up in MI - by all means take off and enjoy yourself.

If your reason for going is to actually try to get high quality moral hunting...don't waste your time. And by that I mean: you spend a bunch of time riding in a car to get there and a bunch riding home. If you camp, you burn even more time doing the necessities. You'll spend 3-4 days up there and hunt a little less than 3 (that's leaving early in the morning and after lunch departure day). 

For me personally, I'd rather take that time & burn boot leather here locally. You can find new areas that produce for future seasons and search the spots you already know. 

Fact is, I find more morals while these guys are riding in a van to and from MI than they find some years on their trip They've hit the mega score a couple times, but nothing that can't be done in OH. And I get to sleep in my bed to rest those tired legs and sore feet


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Fish-N-Fool make some good points but I used to go every year and loved it. He is right that you can find just as many in Ohio but I always liked to go up there cause if I'm at home there are always things that need done and it cuts into my hunting time, up there I was on vacation and could hunt for as long as I wanted each day and not feel like I needed to hurry home to get something else done. I went every year for probably 10-12 years and have had some great years and some not so great. There have been years that I found more around home than I did up there but still loved the trips. I would stay away from the Gaylord area also, just about every person I've ever talked to that goes to Michigan for shrooms goes to that area. Check out Oscoda, nice little town right on Lake Huron that is surrounded by Huron National Forest. Plus its where the Au Sable river dumps into Huron and there will still be some steelhead in the river plus you can catch walleye off the pier. If you follow the river inland there are 5 lakes that offer some good fishing, even if you dont have a boat, we always fished at the dams and from the shore and did good. There are lots of nice little cabins along the lake in Oscoda that are pretty cheap this time of year. check it out http://www.oscoda.com/ I've stayed at Thomas Parkside Cottages, Blue Horizon and El Cortez and they are all perfect for a shrooming fishing trip, nothing fancy but plenty of room and pretty cheap.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I go up to an area ice fishing about every year
Get a hold of Craig at the Eyes Have it bait store in Leroy Michigan about 20 miles south of Cadillac heck of nice guy and they're into rooms big time

http://www.theeyeshaveit.net/mushrooms.htm

geowol


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am sitting in the Holiday Inn Alpena, MI as I write this. I am not a big mushroom hunter but I do get out a few times a year both in Ohio and Michigan. In my travels from Cadillac to Alpena today my work takes me into convenience stores so I ask about Mushrooms. A guy in Cadillac this morning said his mom goes out for them and has only found beefsteak so far, next big rain for them will bring out a bunch of them. I stopped and looked in the forest for a bit today nothing for me. I would say about two weeks or a good rain and be there. Mesic or something like that is having a mushroom festival this weekend I believe, about 30 miles from Cadillac, calls itself the Mushroom Capital of Michigan, that would be a good place to start your search. The woods are very large you don't see anyone out looking for them. At least I did not.


----------

